# TDI?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What is the difference between Therapy Dog Inc and Therapy Dog Int'l? To be honest I don't even remember which one I did with Kenya. I'm adding an "Other Evaluations & Certifications" section to the Links page for our Schutzhund club site and I'm not sure which, or both, to add.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

TDI is Therapy Dogs International. TDInc is Therapy Dogs Incorporated.

Here are some other threads I found:

http://www.dogster.com/forums/Service_and_Therapy_Dogs/thread/527374

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=71490


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

They are two different organizations.

TDI is Therapy Dogs International, Inc.
TDInc is Therapy Dogs Incorporated


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Any preference?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just as a heads up, Therapy Dogs International does not allow you to be a member of any other local or national therapy dog groups if you are a member of their organization.
I don't know if they publicize this info now, but when I took the TDI test several years ago they did not have that info posted anywhere on their website or in their testing materials. I took the test and had a prof. photo taken of my dog for their ID and sent in the materials when she passed, only to get a rejection letter back because I also did animal-assisted therapy with a local org. (which is unfortunate, because with the local org we could only do AAT at their facilities in a group under their supervision, whereas the TDI membership would have allowed me to do single visits with my dog at other locations.) Apparently it's an insurance issue.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I don't know if they publicize this info now, but when I took the TDI test several years ago they did not have that info posted anywhere on their website or in their testing materials.


It's on their website -
http://tdi-dog.org/HowToJoin.aspx?Page=Testing+Requirements

It is also on the form you receive signed by the evaluator after testing, which you are supposed to read (it has rules for associate members on the back, your dog's and your info on the front) and sign.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Any preference?


I have no experience with TDInc, so I can not compare them to TDI. We belong to TDI and have been pretty happy with them.

They send you a packet when you first register that includes your member guide, insurance information, a ton of fliers for their programs you can hand out, etc. You can now update your membership online, download materials, order stuff (stickers, patches, T-shirts), get started founding a TDI chapter locally, etc. 

They've always been really quick responding to questions. When we got to Fort Drum and I was looking for guidance to get a program started here, TDI's president called me and spent about 2 hours on the phone with me to help.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

T.D.Inc. would be the better of the 2, simply because once your dog pass`s and gets the little red heart, you have 5 million dollar insurance policy


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have my TDI insurance information handy (I'm at work), but I believe it's $3,000,000 in liability, plus an amount for medical should the volunteer get injured going to or from a visit. I will look it up and give actual numbers tomorrow if you are interested, Lies.

Kenk - do you mind if I ask you a question, since you are a tester/observer for TDInc? Why does TDInc allow head halters on visits?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianI don't have my TDI insurance information handy (I'm at work), but I believe it's $3,000,000 in liability, plus an amount for medical should the volunteer get injured going to or from a visit. I will look it up and give actual numbers tomorrow if you are interested, Lies.
> 
> Kenk - do you mind if I ask you a question, since you are a tester/observer for TDInc? Why does TDInc allow head halters on visits?


they upped it to 5 mill last year, I`m not a good reader of a insurance policy, but i dont see anywhere were it covers a handler, pm me if you want with your email and I can send you there latest policy, as far as the head halter, couldnt say without calling Billie and getting an answer, my own personal opinion I dont think they should be allowed, if you dont have control of your dog with a regular collar you shouldn't be doing therapy work


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> > Quote:I don't know if they publicize this info now, but when I took the TDI test several years ago they did not have that info posted anywhere on their website or in their testing materials.
> ...


Ok, well it was not in either place when I took the test several years ago.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is TDI's 2010 insurance coverage information, if anyone is interested in it. This is from 21/31/09 until 12/31/10

Coverage: General liability (occurrence), Professional Liability (claims made)

Limits of Liability
Each occurrence: $1,000,000
General aggregate: $3,000,000
Products & Completed Operations aggregate: $3,000,000
Personal & Advertising injury: $1,000,000
Fire Legal Liability: $100,000
Excess Liability: $3,000,000

Additionally, there is insurance that "covers each volunteer while participating in sponsored Therapy Dogs International activities or while traveling directly to or from a Therapy Dogs International activity and the volunteer's home. Coverage is excess if there is other valid insurance in force.

Limits:

Accidental death: $5,000
Accidental dismemberment: $2,500
Accident Medical Expense: $25,000
Maximum dental limit: $250
Deductible: $250



> Quote: as far as the head halter, couldnt say without calling Billie and getting an answer, my own personal opinion I dont think they should be allowed, if you dont have control of your dog with a regular collar you shouldn't be doing therapy work


I agree, I don't think it should be allowed, either. I was just curious as to why it is allowed? It just strikes me as odd to see a training device during therapy visits, especially when other training devices are not allowed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

One of the (local) therapy dog organizations I volunteered with allows training collars in therapy visits, but they are not allowed to be used during the test.


----------

